

School is not where most Americans learn most of their science - stevewilhelm
http://caise.insci.org/uploads/docs/FalkandDierking95perc.pdf

======
dotcoma
of course not. School is where students pray, study "creationism", eat junk
food and pledge allegiance to the flag.

------
maeon3
The real comfort that faith can bring is one of the biggest neutralizers to
science education I have seen. The willingness of someone's ability to take
their deep-seated need to belong to a group is the first step to embracing
science and truth. It's not easy to follow the premises to logical
conclusions. Sometimes they go places we don't want to go. To be a scientist
you have to want to boldly go to chart the uncharted.

~~~
bbgm
To be a scientist, you need to be deeply curious about the how and the why.
That often requires going into the uncharted, but most of the time requires
fixing the charts you have today (which is a whole lot of fun but also a
little less glamorous)

~~~
maeon3
Science says that humans have no special value over any other substance in the
universe. Until science can proudly declare that humans are of infinite worth,
and monkeys, chicken and my cow-burgers are less than that, people will
embrace creationism over evolution and faith over science.

People think that science causes morality to fly out the window, if I have a
gun, stealing the food in your house is a scientifically valid way of
acquiring food. Eating a burger is similar to this. Faith is used to reconcile
the problems of why we don't eat other humans when we are hungry, yet we eat
chicken and cows when we are.

